# A popup says, when I try to contact someone on Craigslist



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Could not perform this operation because the default mail client was not properly installed. 
What do I do to correct this? Thanks,


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You have not properly declared a mail program for your web browser. For Internet Explorer, click the Tools drop-down menu and select Internet Options. Select the Programs tab. You'll find it in there.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Or you can copy the address and manually insert it in whatever email client or webmail account you use. Just right click on it and it should give option to copy email address. Then go to whatever you use to send email and paste it in the appropriate box.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nevada, I did what ya siad. Got into the programs. Didnt see IT there appairantly, as It still dont work.

HJ I donbt understand what address your talking about, nor do I understand the concept of MANUALLY inserting in whatever a email client or webmail account is. What do I right click on, and finally I dont know how to paste.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Do you even use a mail program (as in Windows Mail, Outlook Express, etc.) at all? If not, I'd guess that's why you're getting this.

What he's saying is that, if you right click on the email address on Craigslist (it's something like [email protected]), you can copy the email address. Then, just paste it in the "To:" section of whatever you use to send emails.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kung, as I said I dont know how to paste.,. Ive not heard of Windows Mail, or outlook express


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Kung, as I said I dont know how to paste.,. Ive not heard of Windows Mail, or outlook express


What kind of email account do you have? How do you access your email?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hotmail.com


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Put your cursor over the address, right click your mouse, box will drop down giving you option to copy the address. Mover cursor over that option and left click your mouse. 

Now goto hotmail.com, select compose email. In the TO: box hover your cursor, right click, box will drop down with PASTE as an option. Mover cursor over PASTE and left click your mouse. The address from Craigslist ad will magically appear in the box.

Compose your email and send.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U use the word curser and mouse twice each. Im assumeing a curser is a mouse, or visa versa.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Did what you said. When the popup opened, I could see paste, but it wasnt an option. Faded out.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cursor is the little arrow you see on your screen that moves when you move the mouse. Did you close your browser between when you copied the address and when you attempted to paste it? Cant do that. Have to copy and then paste during same browser session.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ok, Now I know the difference tween the cursor and the mouse. Whats a browser


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went to hotmaqil. There was no (Compose E mail). Other than to open mail which I have in hotmail, I cant find a place/way to just write an e mail without haveing a place ready and open to saend it. I did all the above stuff you said which got me to hotmail.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Up in the right hand corner on the top, it may say Create Mail Or New Mail I don't use hotmail but there has to be a spot on top It may just say New Message, simple as that. Click on that and a new e mail page pops up to write on.
The browser is what you use to get on the internet with. On top of the the page when you are on the Internet, Internet Explorer,,,,,, AOL,,,,,, I am using Safari,,,, So whatever you open to get on the internet is your browser.
Hotmail Is a MS Windows program.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Went to hotmaqil. There was no (Compose E mail). Other than to open mail which I have in hotmail, I cant find a place/way to just write an e mail without haveing a place ready and open to saend it. I did all the above stuff you said which got me to hotmail.


I havent used Hotmail in ten years, found following on a 3rd party website during a google search, assume its current. They are saying click "NEW" to compose an email in Hotmail. Does this look familiar?


----------

